# Black and White 2 bugs!



## b557557 (Nov 21, 2005)

I bought Black and White 2 a few weeks ago and occasionally i am forced to find something to play on as it keeps either closing itself down or just minimizing itself.  I have installed the B&W2 patch version 1.1 and that doesn't seem to have helped at all. Sometimes, i can't even get on the game at all because as soon as the game gets to the all red screen with some kind of logo in the middle it shuts itself down!

Any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Dabba2 (Nov 25, 2005)

I know this doesnt help but...
Im having problems with the game loading properly also. Im running it with XP, 512 RAM, GF6600 GT 128 DDR3 - with a fairly recent driver update from nvidia (cannot install latest 81.95 drivers for some reason), AMD Thorton 2200+ processor, Black and white 2 patch update v1.1, DirectX 9.0c etc etc... 

...but it slows to a crouch somewhere around the red ATI sponsor screen and spends an eternity reading my hard drive. When the menu appears (after 5 or so minutes) asking it to open the 'load game' dialogue has the same effect... 5 or so mins later I have the option to load a game. When I've chosen a game to load it takes another ten minutes to open it and when it does its painstakingly slow. 

Thing is Ive had the same sort of scenario with CIV IV which by now has been recognised as faulty. It has been said in the CIV forums that the CIV IV game may even damage your hard drive (some are forming a legal suit against the company). I dont know if the two are connected at all. One thing Im certain of ... both these games are sub standard and should never have left the testing grounds with these problems. I would like to know if there is a solution that Ive not heard of. Why do they slow down so much - its unbearable. Is it XP? Nvidia? Memory? Hard drives? Or Coders? 

Anyone?


----------



## b557557 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm still unable to actually play a game on Black & White 2 because, the red ATI screen is the furthest i get. After that the game just closes down and i go back to my desktop. Has anyone else had the same problem as me?

Also, it sounds as if there are quite a few problems with this game:



Dabba2 said:


> ...but it slows to a crouch somewhere around the red ATI sponsor screen and spends an eternity reading my hard drive. When the menu appears (after 5 or so minutes) asking it to open the 'load game' dialogue has the same effect... 5 or so mins later I have the option to load a game. When I've chosen a game to load it takes another ten minutes to open it and when it does its painstakingly slow.
> 
> Thing is Ive had the same sort of scenario with CIV IV which by now has been recognised as faulty. It has been said in the CIV forums that the CIV IV game may even damage your hard drive (some are forming a legal suit against the company). I dont know if the two are connected at all. One thing Im certain of ... both these games are sub standard and should never have left the testing grounds with these problems. I would like to know if there is a solution that Ive not heard of. Why do they slow down so much - its unbearable. Is it XP? Nvidia? Memory? Hard drives? Or Coders?
> 
> Anyone?


----------



## Dabba2 (Nov 25, 2005)

I dont know if you've tried the following.

- Check you meet the minimum specifications required. 
- Download and install the latest graphic drivers for your card.
- Installed DirectX 9.0c
- Check your Graphic card resolution settings (changing the setting to a lower resolution may help it work).

It may help you to check this. Note from the readme file with the patch:

"For AGP cards, you need to make sure your AGP Aperture is set correctly - For 64Mb video cards, you need at least 32mb 
of AGP. For cards with 128Mb+, you need at least 64 mb of AGP aperture.
Check your AGP is working by selecting Start Menu->Run dxdiag. If AGP is working, the display tab should show AGP Texture 
Acceleration: Enabled
64mb-128mb video cards require 64 - 128 mb of AGP ram on AGP systems 
(256mb video cards or PCI express systems do not need this)"

Im not sure what else it could be. All I know is that Im still having problems.


----------



## b557557 (Nov 21, 2005)

Dabba2 said:


> I dont know if you've tried the following.
> 
> - Check you meet the minimum specifications required.
> - Download and install the latest graphic drivers for your card.
> ...


I've tried most of those and the ones to do with my Graphics card probablywon't work as i have played on it quite a bit, it's only recently that it has started to do this.

Very annoying


----------



## serp (Dec 7, 2005)

i have 1 gb ram 256 mb vidoocard 2,2 ghz enough free discspace and ecerything
but when im in the game it works fine but in other villages everything is black except the builidngs and the people i my village everything is fine what can i do about that


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Another thing you might check... 

If you are running in a windowed mode and an even occurs in the background it may minimize the window... in non windowed mode it doesnt happen because the system cannot force a focus away from the screen. 

Do you have anti-virus, anti-spyware, or a firewall that may be opening a informational window or pop-up?

How does your system look as far as spyware and additional programs running in the background. If you have a lot of background programs you may want to see what you can do to eliminate them from interfereing with you gamaing experience and to allow your PC to free up some processing power.


----------



## llooppyyx (Dec 31, 2005)

I could play B&W2 a few weeks ago but now it keeps flashing weird color on the screen and in like 2 min it freezes so i have to reboot cause i cant minimize.


----------

